# briggs mod# 286h77 type 0121e1



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I need a link to a diagram that shows how the choke linkage is attached, please.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual.Hope this helps.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton&mn=286H77-0121-E1&dn=51120007B
Here is the parts diagram.

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=msuwEN-K_ny7tH217FzoPu
Owners manual

The choke linkage hooks into the choke shaft and slides into the slot on the control panel of the engine

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/gandorph/2011-07-02_015436_12.5_briggs_vertical_linkage.jpg


----------

